# Moved to Sin short-term, now what?



## vip007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm an academic and we just moved to Sin short-term (6 mo). So no great expat package etc.

Thinking about staying in university housing (NTU) or looking for something more central since NTU is relatively remote. Of course, rental budget for our family of 4 is somewhat limited ($3k-$3.5k).

Also, can't really do international schools with all the setup fees that make no sense short-term. So kids (11 & 14) will probably do local schools or home-schooling for one semester.

Finally, kids were on swim teams and want to continue swimming here. Talked to Swim Fast as an option.

Any suggestions / comments / similar experiences?


----------

